# Edge hdmi handshaking issue...?



## candrews (14 d ago)

Recently upgraded to an Edge from a Bolt, although I'm not sure I'd call it an upgrade. The Bolt died and I figured it would be cheaper to just get an Edge.

Setting it up wasn't too bad, although Tivo told me it would take 24-48 hours for the Edge to start working? Weird..

Anyway, so I have all my devices connected to a new Marantz receiver. When I switch from one input to the tivo input I sometimes won't get a video signal. The screen will just be blank. If I turn off the receiver then I'll see the video (I have pass-through enabled on the receiver). And then when I turned the receiver on I'll get audio. Doesn't seem to happen all the time, but definitely enough to be annoying.

All my hdmi cables are hdmi high-speed and I've also tried using different inputs on the receiver and I still run into the same problem. I don't recall having this issue with the Bolt so I'm assuming it's the Edge.

Any thoughts on what it might be?

Also....is there a trick to removing the cable card from the Edge? Is there some switch or release, or do you just have to pull it out forcefully??


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

candrews said:


> Recently upgraded to an Edge from a Bolt, although I'm not sure I'd call it an upgrade. The Bolt died and I figured it would be cheaper to just get an Edge.
> 
> Setting it up wasn't too bad, although Tivo told me it would take 24-48 hours for the Edge to start working? Weird..
> 
> ...


This has happened many times to me as well on both the Edge as well as my Bolts together with Denon AVRs. I'm not going to be helping much here but I've gotten used to just turning the Denon Off and then On again and usually the video with come back. On some rarer occasions, I will have to reboot the TiVo to get a video signal. I've tried using other HDMI cables but that doesn't seem to help. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

candrews said:


> Recently upgraded to an Edge from a Bolt, although I'm not sure I'd call it an upgrade. The Bolt died and I figured it would be cheaper to just get an Edge.
> 
> Setting it up wasn't too bad, although Tivo told me it would take 24-48 hours for the Edge to start working? Weird..
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is an option, I have my Tivo going into my TV input and run EARC from the TV (Sony TV has HDMI EARC enabled) to my receiver without any issues. Every time I turn on my TV my receiver turns on. It's an Onkyo receiver ... worth a try...


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

This a Denon/Marantz problem. I had the exact same issue with my Denon AVR-X3700H for the first 8 months until Denon sent out several firmware updates. It took them 2 years to make it into the product it should have been at purchase. Which is sad because I never had the problem on my older lower-end Denon that cost less than half the price. Of course they blamed it on the pandemic. Is your receiver new? I would suggest checking for firmware updates on it.


----------



## candrews (14 d ago)

I never had these issues with my older receiver. I forgot the model # but it was a 6 or 7-year old Denon, and one of their entry-level receivers. The receiver I'm using now is a fancy Marantz Cinema 60 and I installed the latest firmware update about a week ago. 

I will try the EARC suggestion (thank you!) and see if that helps until Marantz pushes out an update that hopefully fixes this issue.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

candrews said:


> I will try the EARC suggestion (thank you!) and see if that helps until Marantz pushes out an update that hopefully fixes this issue.


Hope all works out well… good luck!


----------



## audvidvet (Mar 8, 2013)

Various Denons have had this issue over the past 7 or 8 years (I assume Marantz AVRs have had it as well). It's an HDMI handshake problem. which was usually resolved with a firmware fix. Why it is cropping up again is a mystery -- are they grabbing code from pre-fix firmware programs to build new firmware? Anyway, grab any fix you can. After a couple of years Denon stops supporting their AVRs and makes the fixes unavailable. I know -- it happened to me.


----------



## Michael Richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't know if this complicates the issue, but my Tivo Bolt is connected to an Outlaw 975 pre-pro (with 5.1 surround capability) and then to my TV. I've had the 975 for better than 10 years, and only recently has the problem sprung up. I leave the Tivo on, because I've had so many problems with turning it on when I want to watch something, and because it's always on, you would think I'd get the same response when I select the Tivo, but that's not the case. I sometimes get a complete screen of snow (something with digital signal I'd never expected to see again), or black, or green overcast of the whole picture, or, magically, a true picture. The Tivo is the only reception device connected directly to the Outlaw outside of an AM/FM radio receiver built into the Outlaw – which I do use at times. There is a turntable and CD changer connected via the 'Aux' input. Just to complete the connections. I also have an nVidia Shield, and a Sony DVD player connected directly to the TV with audio fed back to the Outlaw via a glass fiber cable. We record all broadcast TV programs on the Tivo, since all the networks are represented locally (hooray for 'skip'!) Which means we usually have the Tivo as the source at least part of each evening. Other than the annoying issue, when I select the Tivo, if it's not a picture, I just turn off the Outlaw, wait for all the things connected to settle, and turn it back on. That inevitably resolves the picture problem. And, to emphasize, the problem is recent. I can only remember it happening in the past year or so. Sounds more like it's a Tivo problem rather than a Marantz or Denon.

Just my two cents.


----------



## candrews (14 d ago)

I was curious if the problem was with tivo or my receiver so I got an HD DVR box from my cable provider (Spectrum) and I had a similar issue, except in this case the audio would drop out and I'd only get video. Eventually the audio would kick in. I moved back to the tivo and changed some of the settings in the receiver input section. Selected "Standard" instead of "Enhanced" and that seemed to help. Occasionally though the audio will drop out when I fast forward or rewind. Might just stick with the earc option (was hoping to cut down on extraneous cables though) until Marantz releases a firmware update. Surely I'm not the only person with a new marantz who also uses tivo..


----------



## BobGatchel (Jan 22, 2011)

FWIW I was a long time Tivo Premier XL user until it gave up the ghost big time (still gonna fix it). Never had the HDMI issue with black screen or warning about "unauthorized". After I got my Edge, it happened on a regular basis. I did some research on the issue about HDCP encoding and it causing issues on different / older hardware. 

During that discussion (and I think on this forum) it was suggested to get an HDMI splitter that stopped the HDCP blank screen issue. I had to do this since the wife was getting very tired of rebooting the Tivo or unplugging / replugging in the HDMI cable. I got a $20 HDMI splitter from Amazon and ever since I have not encountered any issues with communication with ANY of the devices on our system (TV / Soundbar). YMMV since certain splitters don't "block" the HDCP signal. If you google HDCP HDMI splitter there are numerous posts (here and online) about the issue, and you may have a solution


----------



## candrews (14 d ago)

I just started having that issue. I'll be on a different input and then select TIVO on my receiver and I'm greeted with a blank screen. There's audio and I can also see the Tivo Guide Overlay but no actual picture.

so with the HDMI Spliitter, I'd have an HDMI cable going out of the tivo into the Splitter, and then another cable from the Splitter into the AV Receiver...?


----------

